
Microsoft Build 2016 live keynote - AlexeyBrin
https://channel9.msdn.com/LiveEmbedPlayer/Build2016?rnd=1459350446233
======
e40
"Fastest Windows adoption ever"

Yeah, I know a bunch of people that had the 10 upgrade forced upon them.
Making it a default "Windows Update" is certainly one way to get your adoption
stats up!

~~~
partiallypro
It's more likely that they accidentally opted in, various stories about this
sort of thing have been debunked to accidental opt-ins.

~~~
stcredzero
So it's a somewhat lighter dark pattern.

~~~
sgift
Enlighten me: Someone clicked in typical "just ok everything"-mode on "update
to Windows 10" and ... surprise ... it updated to Windows 10. Dark pattern? I
don't see it.

~~~
rdudek
People like latest and greatest things, so they see a pop-up "Hey, Windows 10
is here! Click here to upgrade!". And the person is like "SWEET! GIVE IT TO
ME!". After 1 hour of upgrading, user is back in Windows 10, "Damnit, some of
my shit ain't working! Goddamn automatic upgrade!"

------
Analemma_
"The bash shell is coming to Windows"

Whoa.

~~~
mythz
Some choice quotes from: [http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-
windows.htm...](http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2016/03/ubuntu-on-windows.html)

"Nope! This isn't a container either. It's native Ubuntu binaries running
directly in Windows."

"Oh, and it's totally shit hot! The sysbench utility is showing nearly
equivalent cpu, memory, and io performance."

Full access to all of Ubuntu user space inc. apt, ssh, rsync, find, grep, awk,
sed, sort, xargs, md5sum, gpg, curl, wget, apache, mysql, python, perl, ruby,
php, gcc, tar, vim, emacs, diff, patch...

And most of the tens of thousands binary packages available in the Ubuntu
archives.

~~~
HCIdivision17
Is there any way this is bad? I am honestly having a hard time not getting
thrilled over it. I want to be cynical and worried, but hot damn this seems
awesome. Getting that alphabet soup of utilities to be useful natively on
Windows without Cygwin or `git bash` is a pain (and usually lags out of date;
nevermind the startup lag too).

Just having curl, md5sum, and apt alone is a thrill and a half!

~~~
nojvek
Totally agree. I use git for windows with optional unix tools. But having this
built in is quite amazing.

------
girkyturkey
After seeing some really impressive stuff, I cannot wait to test this stuff on
my own! I mean seriously, a retail Xbox One as a devkit? That is so amazing I
can't even comprehend it!

~~~
cableshaft
Is that finally ready to go (I haven't been able to check out the links)?
That's been basically known to people who follow game dev news that it was an
upcoming feature since a little before the console launched, it's just been
nothing but a promise up to this point.

If it's finally released, awesome. That's a major reason why I decided to get
an Xbox One over PS4. I made games with XNA on the previous system, so I'm
excited to finally get to start developing on the Xbox One.

~~~
giancarlostoro
Really hoping XNA gets a reboot, even if it became a completely different
project as long as it accomplishes the same goals.

~~~
cableshaft
Looks like Unity is the engine Microsoft picked this go around to support Xbox
One development. Maybe XNA will be resurrected at some point, but I doubt it
will be anytime soon.

XNA was nice and fun to program with, but I think Unity is generally a better
game engine, it's still C#/.NET development, the base version of Unity is
pretty open and free now, and you're not locked into "The Microsoft Platform"
with it.

So overall I'm pretty satisfied. I could probably even quickly port some of
the XNA code over with minimal changes (not the graphics, unfortunately.
Assumed a fixed size 2D viewport for all my layout and animation code, which
was a mistake).

------
vvanders
Any retail Xbox one as a devkit, yikes that's awesome.

I remember the days of the tens-of-thousands-of-$ devkits. Probably won't have
the extra memory but that only really matters if you're building something
right up against the memory size barrier.

~~~
asendra
Only UWP Apps, access to just 1GB of ram.

------
Someone1234
Is any media site doing a "live blog" of this? Similar to what Mac Rumours do
for Apple?

edit: Looks like The Verge has something here:

[https://live.theverge.com/microsoft-build-2016-live-
blog/](https://live.theverge.com/microsoft-build-2016-live-blog/)

~~~
Qworg
[http://live.arstechnica.com/microsoft-
build-2016-day-1-keyno...](http://live.arstechnica.com/microsoft-
build-2016-day-1-keynote/)

------
jpalomaki
Siri, Cortana, Google Now and others..Software agents are finally here. When I
got my first notifications from Google Now some years ago it was the first
time my phone actually felt smart.

If Microsoft and others can figure out good ways to open these to the
developers I bet this will be pretty big thing.

~~~
cbeach
Don’t forget Tay:

[http://uk.businessinsider.com/microsoft-deletes-racist-
genoc...](http://uk.businessinsider.com/microsoft-deletes-racist-genocidal-
tweets-from-ai-chatbot-tay-2016-3)

------
kyriakos
So what's the benefit of converting Win32 to UWP other than publishing to
Windows store?

~~~
doikor
You can run your app on xbox one and windows phone. Access to some new APIs.

------
agildehaus
The guy in the Fedora is trying way too hard.

~~~
paulojreis
Which is something I really don't get, at all. This all looks and sounds way
much _nerd_ -ier just because they try so desperately to look cool.

~~~
skc
Pretty sure that's just that guys personality.

Why would you extrapolate his persona to all of Microsoft?

~~~
paulojreis
Actually, I was talking about this kind of _too-deliberate-to-be-true_ and
_trying-too-hard-to-look-cool_ atmosphere at Microsoft events, not about Bryan
Roper's style in particular.

------
Zekio
Turn any Xbox One into a dev kit O.o

~~~
asendra
They have been saying that for over two years.

------
gagege
"...Age of Empires 2 running as a modern desktop app..."

I could not care less. If I'm a developer who has a game in Steam, why would I
want to do this? To divide my user base?

~~~
Someone1234
Why would it divide your user base? Isn't it being used as a glorified package
manager? Everything is still Win32 under the hood.

~~~
gagege
Well, since the game is no longer married to Steam at that point, my users
would be losing Steam's achievements, mods and matchmaking. Am I not
understanding that right?

~~~
cwyers
They showed off installing mods from Steamworks in Age of Empires II during
the demo.

~~~
gagege
Those were mods from SteamWorks? Sorry, I didn't catch that part. I still
genuinely wonder why I would want to convert my app into a "modern desktop
app".

~~~
Aleman360

        Sandboxed security. 
        Easier install/uninstall.
        Backup/restore.
        Live tiles and notifications
        Downloadable from the Windows Store (which means it will show up in Cortana search results when searching for it, even if it's not installed)
        Ability to use excellent new WinRT API's
        Deep linking
        Share to other apps easily (e.g., post to Facebook)
    

etc.

~~~
gagege
Thanks.

------
mwcampbell
Really interested in modern desktop apps and the desktop app converter. Are
these actually available yet?

------
kyriakos
Win32 to UWP converter Facebook, Instagram and messenger apps coming

------
nojvek
I think hololens is quite mind blowing though. I can totally see myself
exporting class dependency graphs and exploring them in 3D.

------
vijayr
Any updates on Xamarin? Are they going to make it more affordable?

~~~
Mafana0
Xamarin session is on March 31 at 2:00PM PDT.

------
iamthepieman
facebook advertisement and customer metric integration as if the native
telemetry wasn't enough now you can add more to your apps.

------
KON_Air
Will Cortana come with a thorough uninstaller?

------
velmu
Aww yiss... I'm loving it!

------
nojvek
"Windows is a fully open ecosystem". Uhhhhh right :S

~~~
wmccullough
Except that it really is becoming that way.

~~~
jinst8gmi
Sounds amazing. Where do I find the Windows source on Github?

~~~
Zekio
They never said "Open source", Just "Open"

~~~
nojvek
yeah I understood that as open source. My bad.

------
tkubacki
Hey MS - next time please stream on YT - got big lags

~~~
dmihal
They should probably use Pied Piper, middle-out is unmatched

------
nimish
SUA lives again!

------
kefka
What about the horrible performance issues with Universal Windows Apps?

[http://www.howtogeek.com/243012/why-you-shouldnt-buy-rise-
of...](http://www.howtogeek.com/243012/why-you-shouldnt-buy-rise-of-the-tomb-
raider-and-other-pc-games-from-the-windows-store/)

In a nutshell...

    
    
         No SLI or CrossFire
         VSync is Always On
         Always Borderless Fullscreen Mode
         No Modding
         No .exe File (and No Steam Controller)
         No Overlays
         Mouse Macros Won’t Work
         No Clear Refund Policy
         Only for Windows 10
    

And that applies to anything running as a "Universal App". This seems very
anti-customer, and a great reason to buy elsewhere (or, well, encourage piracy
through bad policies/technical limitations). What is Microsoft doing to
ameliorate these significant issues?

Edit: Really now? Some of those issues were addressed during the video(still
no transcript), yet many others still stand. So one takes a karma hit for
asking tough questions?

~~~
cwyers
They covered a lot of those -- SLI and VSync will get fixed in a May update,
they showed off mods for Age of Empires II, they talked about overlay support.

~~~
kefka
> They covered a lot of those -- SLI and VSync will get fixed in a May update,
> they showed off mods for Age of Empires II, they talked about overlay
> support.

Unfortunately, I've been around the block and then some. I've heard the empty
platitudes of promises for X and Y features, yet later on it's considered
inconvenient to implement. But as of right now, SLI and VSync are broken.

I did see the AoE2 mods. Having not played that game, I took those mods to not
actually modify the base executable. In other words, it appears you can load
in-game mods, but absolutely verboten to touch the 'executable'... because
there is none in any usable form.

~~~
douche
I'm not sure I'd be comfortable running mods that binary-patched the exe,
anyway. Outside of a few old, old, abandonware-type games that never had bugs
fixed, I'm pretty sure the overwhelming majority of game mods just swap out
assets, data, and some scripted logic.

~~~
cwyers
Yes, for the majority of users, removing the ability to arbitrarily change an
.exe is a massive feature of UWP over conventional Windows, as it closes off a
lot of attack vectors for malicious software.

